# Puppy cries in crate nonstop



## alwaysClimbing (Feb 11, 2018)

Disclaimer: My pup currently lives with my parents, but I will be taking over in about one month. 

Any time my parents try to put her in the crate, she whines like crazy. She is 4.5 months old. She has gone to obedience classes at Petco and has done great in them, however my mom constantly calls me to complain about how she whines and barks and jumps around in her crate nonstop and how it creates disturbances for everybody in the house. How can they break this bad behavior and teach her to like the crate? She views it as punishment I guess, even though she isn't being punished.

Thank you


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

These older threads have some suggestions:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...basic/608426-crate-training-crying-games.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...basic/224506-crates-ideas-restless-puppy.html


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

There are lots of really good threads here with good info.

One key thing to (gently but firmly) reiterate to your parents - when the puppy is crying and carrying on, *do not let her out of the crate*. Puppy is only let out of the crate when quiet and settled.

I took care of a young dog this past weekend who has been (unintentionally) rewarded for screaming in her crate.... Her owners get annoyed at night, give up, and go soothe her or let her out so they can get some sleep. That dog has learned that persistent screaming = freedom! Not fun at 2am. 

It takes patience up front, but it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

I fed my pup her food in the crate. I'd put food in, pup would go in, and I'd close the crate and go sit on the couch. Once I saw she was done, I'd let her out and praise. Did that for a week and then she stayed in for all MY dinner before coming out. She would usually nap though. She was pretty easy to train that


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Is the puppy distressed or simply frustrated? A truly distressed/scared puppy is not learning anything by being allowed to "cry it out". They are too freaked out to actually learn anything positive about being crated, though eventually they may simply give up and accept things. Barking can also be incredible self reinforcing. I personally don't allow my puppies to engage in nuisance barking in the crate since they can learn to actually enjoy it. Crate barking can be a hard habit to break. I've been in classes with 6+ dogs all whining and barking in their crates and it is not enjoyable.

The puppy needs to be set up to succeed. Crate when the puppy when it is ready to nap, give it something to desirably to chew on that it doesn't get at any other time, crate in a room with people so the puppy doesn't feel like they are being put into solitary. Being alone can be very scary for puppies. Instinctively being alone means they are easy prey for anything that comes along. You also need to condition the crate as a place where good thing happen. Feed meals in the crate, shape the puppy to offer to entering and remaining in the crate.


----------

